# Shower screen screw almost gone



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Just tried to get the shower screen screw undone to clean the plate, very tight, couldn't undo it. In the process the cross head has almost worn away, so increasingly difficult to get traction. Tried using WD40 and some heat, to no avail.

I undid it once before and it was really stiff then too, I obviously shouldn't have done it up so much. What are my options here? New group head? This is a gaggia baby btw.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Perhaps a bit late now but I have found a 'Swiss Knife' standard screwdriver attachment fits the Gaggia screen screw perfectly. Opening the knife at right angle to the attachment gives a lot of purchase when unscrewing.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If you have no way of getting it out, then sacrificing a shower screen may be an option.

I had to do this to a screw with the head completely reamed out shortly after I purchased my Gaggia Classic.

I prised down the shower screen then used pliers to remove the screw, replacing the shower screen and the screw in the process

They can be really stubborn.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Glenn said:


> I prised down the shower screen then used pliers to remove the screw, replacing the shower screen and the screw in the process
> 
> They can be really stubborn.


I don't mind sacrificing the screen. So, get like a knife into the edge of the screen, bend the screen down and try and get the screw turning with some pliers? I'd be worried about losing the thread in the hole in the group head? Where is the best place for a replacement screen?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

gaggiamanualservice - a member here - carries a good range of Gaggia Classic spares and can sell these parts as a set.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

A screw removal bit works like a left handed drill biting in and then releasing the screw without damaging the screen. should pick one up at screwfix or B&Q. Ho.pe this helps

Norry


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Glenn.


----------

